# Falins Blue Demon aka James Blue Lex



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey how everyone? Its been awhile, I have a question about my pure tnt/condra male. Oky his mom is nelson&falins gypsy blue and his father is condras cadet blue. I wanted to know how much percentage watchdog blood is in falins blue demon. Can someone look at his online pedigree and tell me how much watchdog blood is in him. Minters miss sheba is watchdog top and eli on bottom. Tnts oreo is pure watchdog blood. Take a look google james blue lex pedigree and it should come up with his reg number.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Teekospits said:


> Hey how everyone? Its been awhile, I have a question about my pure tnt/condra male. Oky his mom is nelson&falins gypsy blue and his father is condras cadet blue. I wanted to know how much percentage watchdog blood is in falins blue demon. Can someone look at his online pedigree and tell me how much watchdog blood is in him. Minters miss sheba is watchdog top and eli on bottom. Tnts oreo is pure watchdog blood. Take a look google james blue lex pedigree and it should come up with his reg number.





> The T-N-T Bloodline was started as Turpin blood when Stephanie Turpin took her 50% Watchdog 50% Eli(GR CH Art) female, Minter's Miss Sheeba, to a pur Ruffian stud, Ch Noble's Blaze of Glory, to produce her foundation male Turpin's Blu Trouble. From then on it was history. Only later she decided to acquire a partner, Gail Condra, and registered the kennel with A.D.B.A. as T-N-T Kennel from then on out it was known as T-N-T blood. Later, Stephanie and Gail decided to split due to disagreements on what they were breeding for. Stephanie was looking for a true blue game dog that was small, intense, and above all else NOTHING BUT FIRE!! Gail was more breeding for a large, heavy built, and less intense dog


 From another bulletin...

Search your dogs online pedigree.. is the sires name right? is that his papered name? I know of a Falins Blue Thunder, and a Hernandez Blue Deamon.. both Turpin dogs.

Search these see if it helps..

ONLINE PEDIGREES PEDIGREE STATISTICS :: JAMES' BLUE ACE IN THE HOLE :: [293715]

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [80162] :: HERNANDEZ' BLUE DEAMON

Not much on Falins pits, they're good dogs, just not my cup of tea.. The purest watchdog outhere these days are blue dogs, I don't do blue dogs, JMO. Chaos back in 2000 had some of the best watchdog around, again in blue dogs... The Turpin dogs are from Ch's, on both sides of the tracks and again are good dogs, but thats about all I can help.. I don't follow Falins stock.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If its Troy's dog, Condras Blue Cadet I can help you some? By the way, Gypsy was my all time favorite female of Eddies! Hands down, I loved that dog, not sure why just did!

any ways, if the above is the sire then this is the pedigree....

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [362115] :: FALINS BLUE DEMON

Stats are......

ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Not sure if the pedstats works if your not a member so here....

CONDRA'S BLUE CADET 50% 

FALINS GYPSY BLU 50% 

CONDRA'S PERIWINKLE 37.5% 

TURPIN'S BLU TROUBLE (3XW) 31.25% 

TNT'S BUCKSHOT 1xw 25% 

TNT'S OREO 25% 

CONDRA'S J.J. HALF NELSON 25% 

CONDRA'S PAPA SMURF 25% 

CONDRAS BLUE STARDUST 25% 

MINTER'S MISS SHEBA (2XW) 18.75% 

TNT TANK 12.5% 

TURPIN'S AMBER BLUE 12.5% 

CONDRA'S DAVE BLUBECK 12.5% 

TNT'S STORMY IMAGE 12.5% 

T-N-T'S TANK 12.5% 

PRICE'S BLUE SADIE 6.25% 

WATCHDOG'S ORCA 6.25% 

CONDRA'S HARDROCK ANNIE 6.25% 

WATCHDOG'S BEELZEBUB 6.25%


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Ace in the hole is james blue lex son his mom was james blue greta I owned her as well she past away last year in december. She was fire and had some drive I miss her but she falins, webbs bitch from hell and more too. But I'm still trying to figure out what percentage watch he has in him I can't figure out by the online stat


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

My dad was going to get gypsy but we both didn't have enough room on our yard. I wanted her too. I wanted to breed falins blue demon back to his mom. He has shown and proven himself to me. He has produce a great deal of pups but only one has a online line pedigree. I just post one of falins blue demon pup out his last litter up in my album. I know this off topic but Mr. South Caroina just turn 4month old and turning out just like his dad. As of right now I'm looking for a female in my program.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Teekospits said:


> Ace in the hole is james blue lex son his mom was james blue greta I owned her as well she past away last year in december. She was fire and had some drive I miss her but she falins, webbs bitch from hell and more too. But I'm still trying to figure out what percentage watch he has in him I can't figure out by the online stat


Turpins Blue Trouble was 50% watchdog, TNTs oreo was pure watchdog, and TNTs buckshot was 75%, so it should be fairly easy to scan the peds and find what your looking for unless you just need a little help with the numbers.

So they have done a fair job at maintaining a 50% Watchdog breeding if you look at every ped you can see a trip bred Turpin Blue and doubling back, Falins Blue thunder looks to be 45-55 just a quick scan.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I thought that was Dosia's dad for a second  Dosia's dad's name is Ace in the hole but not the same one. He's Parker's Ace in the hole


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that is a great line of dogs imo. i may be bias but i love the ones i have and could not ask for better dogs.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks fire hazor. That's what I wanna to make sure of. So they have done good with this breeding with his dad on top and bottom. Also with his mom top and bottom so that would make falins blue demon like 60-75% watchdog. Ace in the hole I said it wrong I mean (Pr) my bad!! Do any one has breeding of this line similar and pictures. T.R.G.S Mr. South Carolina mom snows blue brownie is the blue fawn in my album and she's only like 5-10%. Watchdog. But she have dog like reese miss zena of ez woods, hughzee's blue storm, stampers diego black, chain gang's valiant azul , mr mega man ez & cirkcle c and hollidays line breed to a falins blue demon tnt/condra basically watchdog/eli caver. Do yah think this breeding I done to get T.R.G.S Mr. South Carolina was a good one to start my own bloodline. Cause I want to add more watchdog,remyline and redboy/jocko to start it off. I done research each line and know it gone take carefull breedings. But I stud falins blue demon out to my cousin to a lowjack remy martin granddaughter and I didn't wanted a pup but he's given me on. A friend of mine just had a litter of redboy/jock and he owe me so he's giving me on. I'm looking for a female with mostly watchdog blood. I must look and choose each pup carefully cause T.R.G.S Mr. South Carolina might be my foundation to my line. So with yah suggest on what yah think would be very helpfull. Please let me know there will be no hard feeling. That's what gopitbull for to help.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

It could be a good splash! I don't think I've ever seen the two mixed, should get a lot of outcross traits.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Once I take those pups and breed back to the mom and father it might start carring the same traits through out the line. I'm not cocern bout the colors, but more for temper, comfirm, pulling and to create a better breed. I will choose each pup carefully and. Watching them long enough to see which one will have an impact on my line.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Teekospits said:


> thanks fire hazor. That's what I wanna to make sure of. So they have done good with this breeding with his dad on top and bottom. Also with his mom top and bottom so that would make falins blue demon like 60-75% watchdog. Ace in the hole I said it wrong I mean (Pr) my bad!! Do any one has breeding of this line similar and pictures. T.R.G.S Mr. South Carolina mom snows blue brownie is the blue fawn in my album and she's only like 5-10%. Watchdog. But she have dog like reese miss zena of ez woods, hughzee's blue storm, stampers diego black, chain gang's valiant azul , mr mega man ez & cirkcle c and hollidays line breed to a falins blue demon tnt/condra basically watchdog/eli caver. Do yah think this breeding I done to get T.R.G.S Mr. South Carolina was a good one to start my own bloodline. Cause I want to add more watchdog,*remyline* and redboy/jocko to start it off. I done research each line and know it gone take carefull breedings. But I stud falins blue demon out to my cousin to a lowjack remy martin granddaughter and I didn't wanted a pup but he's given me on. A friend of mine just had a litter of redboy/jock and he owe me so he's giving me on. I'm looking for a female with mostly watchdog blood. I must look and choose each pup carefully cause T.R.G.S Mr. South Carolina might be my foundation to my line. So with yah suggest on what yah think would be very helpfull. Please let me know there will be no hard feeling. That's what gopitbull for to help.


I'm just curious.... You do know that the Remyline dogs are bully dogs right... & anything with Watchdog (new Watchdog) is also bully based... if you do know this then why would you be thinking of crossing Redboy/Jocko with it...?? i'm just curious as to what your doing... I have TNT dogs myself & i would never breed to anything even remotely bully... I like your idea about breeding to the Redboy/Jocko dog but im confused as to why would you add in bully line dogs???


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> I'm just curious.... You do know that the _:rofl:_ dogs are bully dogs right... & anything with Watchdog (new Watchdog) is also bully based... if you do know this then why would you be thinking of crossing Redboy/Jocko with it...?? i'm just curious as to what your doing... I have TNT dogs myself & i would never breed to anything even remotely bully... I like your idea about breeding to the Redboy/Jocko dog but im confused as to why would you add in bully line dogs???


hahaha I promote anybody who insists on breeding their registered APBT to breed it for game,  anytime I see someone ask such I alway say, hell yeah... But I hear voices when I read so sometimes it cracks me up :roll:


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

The remyline is off the razorege but n really doesn't have that much watchdog in it its further back in its ped. The redboy/jocko is to add more drive n slime down the size. I trying to go back to the bully where the real bully stuff begin before razoredge, remy and gotti along time ago. I seen some picture of them somre on gopitbull forums. So its now days you got to mix in there stuff to get it. I don't want no whopper so I'm being careful while I'm creating my line


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

im still confused....ur not going backwards here... if you really wanted to get something of the traditional bully then get straws off of Gotti... the straws are out there... & there are still lots of people who have traditional bully style dogs that are _TRUE_(lololol) bullies for you to buy foundation stock from...
I mean i guess i understand what you mean by starting how they did, but you have to remember that those dogs that started the bully movement were mixed with all types of stuff not just APBT's, they had staffs, corsos, mastiffs, bulldogs & only god knows what else...
If you want a classic true line Watchdog line dog they are still out there also... u can take that into the redboy/jocko dog & you could get what your looking for, but bully line X game line just dont work...lol... jmho...


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> hahaha I promote anybody who insists on breeding their registered APBT to breed it for game,  anytime I see someone ask such I alway say, hell yeah... But I hear voices when I read so sometimes it cracks me up :roll:


???????? Please explain.... i never mentioned anything about breeding dogs for "game"....


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

come on folks.... this is a good topic lets keep learning from each other....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by Firehazard 
hahaha I promote anybody who insists on breeding their registered APBT to breed it for game, anytime I see someone ask such I alway say, hell yeah... But I hear voices when I read so sometimes it cracks me up



> ???????? Please explain.... i never mentioned anything about breeding dogs for "game"....


I promote game dogs.. '' . " If you aske me how to better your line, I will either find or tell you to find just the right game line dogs to better what you got. When I say "you" I mean me, I mean him , I mean you.. Just how I talk.

I do UNDERSTAND where your coming from.. For the most part ppl don't cross whopper and game lines either.. Camelot is one of several exceptions, their line is OFRN, Whopper, and game stock outcrosses and dble backs. I TOTALLY RESPECT YOU IN THAT! I do also AGREE.

If a person has a bully or a whopper they are emotionally attached most likely and so I just promote them to get a game bred dog to breed with because there is far to many dogs bred for looks and everyone says they're bred for temperment, as a certified Canine Behavior Specialist there are alot of badly bred dogs in the show,pull line and we either need to cull them or breed them out.. again JMO


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

lol... I AGREE with you there buddy...

I'd also really like to hear from the OP... as to his thoughts on the situation & if he's learned or needs more help...


----------

